# Returning to UK to give birth



## ticketyboo2002 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi,
Has anybody returned to the uk to give birth and if so have you been charged? My GP here in England has agreed to take my daughter on as a temporary patient. She has also got permission from the NHS authority for my daughter to be allotted a midwife and for her to give birth in our local hospital. At no time was I told she would have to pay, but she has spoken to a couple of ex pats and they have said she must be very careful as questions will be asked, like just how long has she been out of the country etc. I would greatly appreciate any information or experiences from others in Dubai.
TIA.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

ticketyboo2002 said:


> Hi,
> Has anybody returned to the uk to give birth and if so have you been charged? My GP here in England has agreed to take my daughter on as a temporary patient. She has also got permission from the NHS authority for my daughter to be allotted a midwife and for her to give birth in our local hospital. At no time was I told she would have to pay, but she has spoken to a couple of ex pats and they have said she must be very careful as questions will be asked, like just how long has she been out of the country etc. I would greatly appreciate any information or experiences from others in Dubai.
> TIA.


Hi,
It depends on you and your daughters residency status.
Do you have a house in UK and are you still registered with a GP?
The NHS website gives this information:-

Moving abroad - Healthcare abroad - NHS Choices
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ticketyboo2002 (Oct 12, 2013)

Thankyou Steve for your speedy reply. Yes, I have a house, GP etc and last summer when she was home my GP saw her no problem.
Thanks


----------

